# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Nëna dhe vitet që ikin.

## Explorer

*Nene te dua shume !*

*3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
*10vjet*-po, po nënë
*16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
*18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
*25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
*30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
*50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
*70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe

----------


## Flora82

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe


shum mbreslense , dhe  realitet .

----------


## Linda5

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe*


Fjala Nene eshte fjala me e bukur dhe me e shtrenjte ne kte jete.

Çdo fjale qe eshte e shkruajtur eshte me se e vertet dhe realitet.

Por per kte fjalin e fundit,edhe pse nuk jam ne ate moshe akoma(70vjeçe..lol) jam shum me e re.do doja edhe une te jepja çdo gje ne kto momente te jetes time,vetem ta shikoja,ta shtrengoja ne krahet e mi,ta puthja dhe te flisja sikur edhe per 5 minuta me nenen time,qe per fatin tim te keq me ka len ne nje moshe qe kisha me shum nevoje per te. :i ngrysur:

----------


## lisa12

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe



shume thenie te bukura e kam lexuar dhe ne fb,kurse mua sme ikin nga mendja fjalet e nenes time,kur une i thosha ti sme don mua shume por vellain apo motren tjeter dhe ajo mu pergjigjte eh moj bije do ta kuptosh por shume vone se sa shume ju dua nena te gjitheve,kur te behesh vete nene do te me kujtosh...... ska dite qe sme vijne fjalet e saj ne mendje,por skam mundesi tia them se kishte sh te drejte me te vertete eshte teper vone

----------


## fashion_girl

un per mamin tim jap jeten e dua jashtmase. nuk arrij ti kuptoj ato femije qe si duan , si flasin, si rrespektojn!nena duhet 3 here me shum se baba thon, po nuk ndahen! un hedh shum dashuri mbas mamit tim por ajo nuk e dimostron si un sepse un i ngjaj shum, koken i kam keput(thone te gjith) edhe ajo thot se eshte gjynah(sepse thuhet kur femija ngjan me njerin nga prinderit zduhet te hedhi shum dashuri sepse i han koken ).......i gjith fisi habitet si ka mundesi thon! sepse un asaj sja prish asnjehere sepse e kam te qarte qe do vi nje dite dhe zdo jet !

----------


## anita340

Kisha kohe pa e pare nanen time.Une isha mjaft e rritur te mos sillesha si femije(isha aq e rritur sa po behesha edhe vete nene). Qaja dhe jo vetem kaq po ndieja nje deshire te madhe qe te bertisja me sa ze kisha per tme degjuar te gjithe e te kuptonin sa shume me mungonte nana.
E nje dite ajo s'do te jete me.Une s'dua te mendoj per ate dite.

----------


## RiGerta

Asgje nuk ka vlere me shume se prinderit, e ne veçanti nena.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Asgje nuk ka vlere me shume se prinderit, e ne veçanti nena.


*Jam dakort me juve.
Per mua jan shume te rendesishem sidomos nena.*

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!-----
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë----
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe


keta fjal posepo se jan te verteta,por neve qe kena humbur nenen qe ne kohe te rre,e lexojm deri tek 18,ose 23 vjet....

----------


## tetovarja87

> keta fjal posepo se jan te verteta,por neve qe kena humbur nenen qe ne kohe te rre,e lexojm deri tek 18,ose 23 vjet....


dhe sote themi se po te ishin me mua kuren e kures sdo i thoja gjerat e 25 viteve e me posht...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Tetovarja me vjen shume keq per ty,por nuk do te thot se une nuk jetoj me frik se edhe une nje dite mundem ta humbi!
Kam nje keshill per ty,ata  te mirat qe si shijove  me mamin tend nje dite falja femive tuaj.*

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Tetovarja me vjen shume keq per ty,por nuk do te thot se une nuk jetoj me frik se edhe une nje dite mundem ta humbi!
> Kam nje keshill per ty,ata  te mirat qe si shijove  me mamin tend nje dite falja femive tuaj.*


flm per keshillen sueda...
ajo gje dihet...
por une perjetova shume gjera te mira me prinderit,por me mbeten te pa mbaruara...
e cka me bo...jeta

----------


## aska_peja

kam shum kujtime te mira nga prinderit  e mi, si nga nena e si nga babai
qe 11 vite kam mbet pa nen e pa baba, isha i vogel fmi ku me kan vdek, nuk kisha perkrahje nga askush, TAMAN JETIM qe thojn, edhe mos u genjeni kur sikur thojn shum njerez se tezja te behet si nen ose migja si baba, kur ne jet, nuk ka zavensim te prindve, krejt qka kom arit sot, kom arit pa ndihmen as kujt, e kom ndertu jeten tem vet, mes e pafsha as armikun pa prind si femi,

----------


## Besoja

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe


Një MESAZH i madh për ata që e kanë gjallë dhe një nderim i merituar!

----------


## Explorer

*"URIME DITELINDJA MAMI"*
Ja si ja uron ditelindjen mamit te vet futbollisti më i mire ne vitin 2010, LIONEL

MESSI. Kjo ka ndodhe pas golit ne ndeshjen kundra Racing Santander.

----------


## Besoja

Dhe federata e dënoi me 2000 euro!!!
Kur ai ka bërë gjestin më fisnik të jetës së tij.

----------


## Explorer

> Dhe federata e dënoi me 2000 euro!!!
> Kur ai ka bërë gjestin më fisnik të jetës së tij.


Ne kete rast denimi e humb kuptimin dhe nuk duhet te permendet. 

Sejcili prej nesh do ta kishte bere kete gjest po te ishte ne vend te Messit.

----------


## vajz

> *Nene te dua shume !*
> 
> *3vjet*-nënë të dua shumë!
> *10vjet*-po, po nënë
> *16vjet*-o nënë pse po më pengon?
> *18vjet*- dua shtëpinë time
> *25vjet*-nënë ke pas te drejtë 
> *30vjet*-dua prapë tek nëna
> *50vjet*-nëna nuk është më këtu
> *70 vjet*-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe


Nena dhe babai jane me te shtrenjtit per mua, kur e mendoj qe do te ikin nje dite me duket gjeja me e rende qe mund te me ndodhe

----------


## bili99

Explorer : e ke thene shkurt,shqip dhe kuptimplote...Rrofsh!




Nëna dhe vitet që ikin.
NenNe te dua shume !


3vjet-nënë të dua shumë!
10vjet-po, po nënë
16vjet-o nënë pse po më pengon?
18vjet- dua shtëpinë time
25vjet-nënë ke pas te drejtë
30vjet-dua prapë tek nëna
50vjet-nëna nuk është më këtu
70 vjet-gjithçka kisha dhënë edhe njëherë me pa të gjallë e shëndoshe

----------


## Enii

shume e bukur ..... si 3 vjet si 70 njesoj njeriu ...

----------

